# Faire de son ancien MacBook un médiacenter



## Tristandu44 (12 Mai 2011)

Hello à tous,

Je sais que cette question semble avoir été maintes fois posée mais ici je souhaite me pencher sur un problème plus hardware que logiciel !

Je compte m'acheter bientôt un Macbook Pro et j'aimerais en profiter pour convertir mon ancien Mac Book (2008, proco 2,4Ghz et Ram 2Go) en médiacenter.

Déjà ma config vous semble t'elle suffisante ?

Et ensuite j'aimerais savoir si il est possible d'un point de vue technique de le faire prendre moins de place, d'en faire une sorte de mac mini ou de zotac si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ...
Ça voudrait dire lui enlever son écran, utiliser un clavier externe et tout le baratin !

Avez vous eu vent d'un tuto du genre ou quelque chose comme ça ? Ou auriez vous des conseils à me donner ?

Bonne soirée


----------



## Tristandu44 (14 Mai 2011)

Personne n'a une idée ? 

Je tente une autre question alors. On me propose un mac mini ce qui serait une bonne solution pour un médicatenter mais j'aimerais votre avis sur la config'

Il date de 2006, il est sous tiger (enfin je pense que je le passerais sous snow léopard)
Un  processeur 1,83GHZ intel core duo, memoire 512 MO DDR2 SDRAM et un DD  de 80G. (sachant que moi j'ai mon NAS donc pas trop de problèmes)
Est ce que selon vous la config' est suffisante pour faire tourner Xbmc sans problèmes ?

Merci


----------



## Tristandu44 (19 Mai 2011)

211 visites, aucune réponse je tente un petit UP


----------



## ncocacola (20 Mai 2011)

Pour un tuto, désolé, j'en ai pas 

Pour XMBC, il est assez léger, en revanche, graphiquement, ca dépend à quoi tu vas le brancher (je doute que la carte graphique du MacBook arrive à sortir du 1080p (Full HD) convenablement).

Espérons que quelqu'un avec plus d'expertise vienne t'aider, ca m'intéresse pas mal aussi (si tu as un tuto sous la main aussi, j'ai un MacBook exactement le meme et je veux le transformer en Desktop vu que la batterie est morte).

Bonne soirée!


----------

